# Flew the drone off the back of the boat



## MSViking

Fished the Pcola International this past weekend with family and friends. Had a great time, absolutely perfect weather, cobalt blue water, awesome weed lines, but the fish must have seen us coming as they were not home. Saw probably half a dozen whales. Wound up with a few mahi to 25 lbs or so, one small wahoo and a medium YFT none of which were worth taking to the scales.

Took a few minutes to fly the drone around the boat.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEnZuJSzfW8

Robert


----------



## c_stowers

That drone footage is awesome. I assume you can view the footage in real time? If so, that could be really helpful for checking out fish busting on the surface.


----------



## Sequoiha

That was awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jack2

did you see the drone vid of the fireworks display. saw it on tv somewhere today.

jack


----------



## Deep South

Very cool. That thing flies steady. No shake at all in the video.


----------



## Scruggspc

Nice robert


----------



## Fish N Tales

That's pretty damn cool!


----------



## 2RC's II

Sweet. Also loved your cheerleaders up front. Very good balance. I remember when I had that kind of balance.....well a while back.


----------



## WhyMe

Nice...
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## samoajoe

This is the new standard in offshore toys. Beautiful shots


----------



## fairpoint

Very cool vid... I'm taking one hunting next year....


----------



## 10/0

Very cool!


----------



## Mike Moore

Unbelievable! We definitely arent in the 80's any longer.... lol


----------



## Kim

Like everyone else said , dang that's pretty cool!


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Cool video, what drone do you have? I'm interested in getting one.


----------



## Realtor

yep, imagine catching the strike from above. Way cool. Gives a fella a lot of ideas....


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

DJI Phantom??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptVJGrOpyok&feature=player_detailpage

If it is, do you have the one with the intergrated HD camera, or just using a gopro?

Really nice video!


----------



## 60hertz

Hopefully this kind of technology will put those rapists at BoatPix.com out of business...


----------



## MSViking

I have the DJI Phantom Vision plus 2 that uses it's own HD camera. I compared the one where you use your own GoPro vs the one with the integrated camera. I felt the integrated camera model was better.


----------



## naclh2oDave

Do you see the footage real time? Or just to review it afterwards? Sweet set up, boat and drone!!


----------



## Tobiwan

Sweet we want a drone so bad


----------



## BobJack

Beautiful water, unfortunately all we saw this weekend was green and slimy. Did limit out on some nice migo's


----------



## chad403

How did you land it?


----------



## cbarnes91

Awesome video!


----------



## MSViking

Landing was actually easy as I had an Ole Miss football player onboard. I basically just aimed for his head and told him to catch by the end what was not spinning! ha ha. It was easy


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Very cool Robert :thumbsup:


that thing could be deadly during cobia season for spotting fish you cant see from a short tower


----------



## bcahn

Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## jcasey

That's amazing !


----------



## tbaxl

Nice, you just sold me on one.


----------



## jack2

i thought those quadcopters were expensive but 7-1500 isn't bad for that type of technology. what kind of fuel do they use?

jack


----------



## Capt. Delynn

One of the coolest things I've seen in a long time. Have a friend who really wants one and I bet that will put him over the edge. Thanks for that. I really enjoyed watching it.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

naclh2oDave said:


> Do you see the footage real time? Or just to review it afterwards? Sweet set up, boat and drone!!


The DJI Phantom with inter grated camera and gimbal will shoot you a standard definition real time video with a smartphone app. It's a pretty dang good camera system! With the extender, you are suppose to be able to fly about 700 ft (?)- fly and view the camera feed- depending on conditions, topography, structure- in the area!



jack2 said:


> i thought those quadcopters were expensive but 7-1500 isn't bad for that type of technology. what kind of fuel do they use?
> 
> jack


The DJI Phantom is battery powered, approx 20 minute flight time depending on conditions and your flying characteristics. But, don't be fooled- it's not like flying your standard RC helicopter.


----------



## BBreeze

No helium needed to get that kite in the air. You could film the some awesome strikes at the same time.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

SUPER COOL Robert!

That's the first bit of Blue Water i've seen this year! 

Where were ya, Loyd's Ridge? :laughing:


----------



## Jgatorman

quad copters are nice but the hexes and the octos are even better however the largest issue you will have utilizing this technology at this point is flight times. All of these are powered with electric motors using lithium polymer or LiPo batteries. A large problem with LiPo batteries is if the battery is punctured and the lithium comes in contact with oxygen it will immediately ignite, also overcharging for over discharging the battery can cause it to ignite as well as a short. Lithium polymer batteries have also become much more stable throughout the years however they are still not perfect and there are several RC airplane and helicopter pilots that have burned down their house using this technology. I would advise using caution when having LiPo batteries on a boat. Please store them in an ammo can. I personally fly several all carbon fiber and aluminum RC helicopters 700 series 5 foot diameter rotor blades They will fly well over 100 miles an hour in any orientation, backwards forwards sideways upside down they don't care. I have been using LiPo batteries for the last 4 years. I do encourage you to have as much fun as possible and once we get the flight times figured out this will be the best thing ever for cobia fishing, finding schools of fish, and just having lots of fun (thinking of all the things we can utilize it for in the maritime environment). Ps most of our pilots are utilizing the go pros or depending on the size SLRs. the advantages you can use a gimbal mount powered by electronic servos as well as multiple lenses. The options are endless. The octocopters are quite large and some house a pretty large video camera or SLR. The advantages you can use a gimbal mount powered by electronic servos as well the ability to swap out different lenses. This technology is growing exponentially fast pace and soon we will be able to utilize these for sites fishing tuna, cobia and any other schooling fish as well as lots of other fun things. I hope this was helpful and I hope you have alot of fun utilizing your new toys.


----------



## Jgatorman

quad copters are nice but the hexes and the octos are even better however the largest issue you will have utilizing this technology at this point is flight times. All of these are powered with electric motors using lithium polymer or LiPo batteries. A large problem with LiPo batteries is if the battery is punctured and the lithium comes in contact with oxygen it will immediately ignite, also overcharging for over discharging the battery can cause it to ignite as well as a short. Lithium polymer batteries have also become much more stable throughout the years however they are still not perfect and there are several RC airplane and helicopter pilots that have burned down their house using this technology. I would advise using caution when having LiPo batteries on a boat. Please store them in an ammo can. I personally fly several all carbon fiber and aluminum RC helicopters 700 series 5 foot diameter rotor blades They will fly well over 100 miles an hour in any orientation, backwards forwards sideways upside down they don't care. I have been using LiPo batteries for the last 4 years. I do encourage you to have as much fun as possible and once we get the flight times figured out this will be the best thing ever for cobia fishing, finding schools of fish, and just having lots of fun (thinking of all the things we can utilize it for in the maritime environment). Ps most of our pilots are utilizing the go pros or depending on the size. SLRs. advantages are you can use a gimbal mount powered by electronic servos as well as multiple lenses. The options are endless. The octocopters are quite large and some house a pretty large video camera or SLR. The advantages you can use a gimbal mount powered by electronic servos as well the ability to swap out different lenses. This technology is growing exponentially fast pace and soon we will be able to utilize these for sites fishing tuna, cobia and any other schooling fish as well as lots of other fun things. I hope this was helpful and I hope you have alot of fun utilizing your new toys.


----------



## Jgatorman

sorry forgot to mention these things will fly waypoints utilizing GPS technology as well as hands free home mode. this means you can actually fly a drone completely autonomous with current technology. Also here are some of my toys. FUN = 10LBS + 10hp + 2250 RPM


----------



## Cap'n Davey

From a man who knows!


----------



## RedLeg

Beautiful footage, boat, and water! Can't wait to see a strike from that perspective.


----------



## MSViking

CapnDavy: We were very close to Noble Globetrotter


----------



## Reelbait

Great video! Really liked watching the spread layout from that perspective. 
Hopefully, next marlin dancing behind the Jacquelyn will be a big hit.


----------



## sailor

Very cool video and thanks for sharing. Would be cool to fly to the other side of a weed line to see what's over there, or a school of tuna.


----------



## fishsticker

I'm sure you wish you didn't have time to shoot the video from fighting fish all day but good use of a slow day. Great video and pretty water.


----------

